# how much does it cost to go abroad for DE



## celeste6 (Jan 10, 2006)

i know this question must have been asked a million times - but could someone direct me to somewhere i can read the cost and comparisons of conception etc for donor egg.
Cost is a huge factor with us as we have drained all resources with last two ivfs and me taking time off work etc.
We are now going to try DE - i believe Kiev is the cheapest but is it inferior?
thanks pals

Abandoned cycle last monday and have been sooo down. Determined to do my best to make our dream come tru.
Love to us all
Niamh


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Niam
Sorry you are down about your abandoned cycle last week.  big hugs.  The best thing to do with prices is to email the clinics directly.  Why dont you send ruth an email at ceram  ([email protected])and she will send you all the details (its all broken down and easy to work out)
Off the top of my head a complete donor cycle at Ceram is about £3500 (which if i remember includes the drugs and i think the initial consultation i.e. i went twice to ceram, once for an initial consultation and then about 8 weeks later for ED) - it does not include flights, accomodation etc. On the actual cycle you pay 4000euros when your donor gets her period and then 1000 euros when you are at the clinic for ET.
You will also need to have a scan done before you go, as well as some blood tests, although you probably have all of these already - and i think they need to be within 6 months.
I know longbaygirl who has just had twins posts here and she went to kiev so she might be able to answer you about costs there.  I cant really answer the question about inferior, i think many ladies have had equal success at different clinics, i think its more a choice of if you want blue/green eyed donors - i think kiev has plenty, this is a bit harder ( or i think a bit longer wait) at ceram where mostly brown eyed, and IM apparently has a ready pool of donors.
IM is slightly more expesnive than Ceram - they dont eggshare which might be the reason.
But i dont want to give out any wrong information as most of the info i have is from ceram, so as i said best to just visit their websites, most clinics have comprehensive websites, detailing their success rates, procedures; and contact information.
If you do a search on here (search button at top of page) i think ladyblue has given a detailed comparison between IM; IVI and ceram and her reasons for choosing her clinic.
Why dont you come and join us on the Abroadies thread where there is lots of chatting and information going on as well, and you will get lots of support as well as info.


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

this might help as well

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,27425.0.html


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

My DE cycle at Isida cost 3,500 Euros - but I know the price has gone up since then. Have a look at their web-site:

http://www.isida.ua/en/services/costs.html

You may want to have a look at this yahoo group - it is mostly made up of women who have been to or are going to Kiev for tx.

[email protected]

Not sure what you mean by 'inferior' - do you mean not getting a BFP? Happy to answer any questions if I can.

Good luck

Joy

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## celeste6 (Jan 10, 2006)

sorry shouldnt have said inferior should have said less chance of getting a BFP. I tried that link but it directed me to send an EMail
Thanks all in a mad rush going out later
love
Niamh


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Niamh,

Have you ever considered Poland? Less hassle getting visas (there are none as it is an Eu country) and there are plenty of very convienient and cheap flights. I had my tx at Invimed in Warsaw and paid 3,500 euros for DE ICSI. Thier success rate is quite high, although they don't have any published statistics it is about 50% for a DE cycle (I got pregant on my 1st cycle). I found Dr Rokicki very approachable and helpful. He speaks good English as do some of the other staff as well. They are very supportive and you can contact them anytime. Dr Rokicki has a mobile number that you can ring out of hours (unheard of in this country).

If you want any more information, please do not hesitate to IM me.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Try this

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/conceivingabroad/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Richmar (Dec 17, 2005)

Sasha, would you minding sending me contact details for the clinic in Warsaw as I cannot find them anywhere on the site. Many thanks. 

M


----------



## Sarahjane (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Niamh,

You might consider Fertimed in the Czech Republic.  There are two options, the first costing 2500 euro and the second 3500 euro.  Its also quite cheap to fly there and they have their own apartment which costs just 20 euro per night for you to stay in.  Their website does not seem to be working very well at the moment but you can e-mail Dr Sobek who is really kind and friendly, ask him as many questions as you like and he will always reply.  There are quite a few of us going from the UK this year.  If you want any more details feel free to ask me.

Love Sarah


----------



## Richmar (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi hope you do not mind me asking but I just noticed your previous post. Would you have the contact web details for the clinic in Kiev. Did you ever puruse it as I am thinking of going down this avenue and am looking at Warsaw. Obviously looking for higher success rates for over 40's for both own eggs and donor and am concious of cost. Thanks in advance. 

M


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Try this:

http://www.isida.ua/en/services/costs.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

